# Protein Shakes and hot water bottles?



## antibodiesgoaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi I'm on day 3 Stims (Gonal F), got first Stims scan tomorrow.  Been reading lots of posts about protein shakes and hot water bottles for producing good eggs.

Anyone been given any advice from clinic regarding protein shakes or had any success?  If so what I'm I looking for?  Is it the tubs of protein shakes body builders use?  Not Soya?  Also what's the advice regarding hot water bottles?

Many Thanx.x


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

antibodiesgoaway the follicles like warmth so a hot water is great and you will be glad of it after EC but don't use it after ET.
As for the protein shakes whey to go is the best one you can get it from health shops but i got a cheaper version from my local supermarket! 
Stay away from the soya protein ones though. Build up has protein but is expensive as it's in packets and a tub is alot cheaper. They usually have about 25g of protein per shake.
Good luck with your scan and hope things go well


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

i was wondering about protein shakes and hot water bottles have you found out anymore? if you have started on the shakes what kind did you get?


----------



## antibodiesgoaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Taylorlisa - I've not bought anything as it was sooooo expensive!!!!  Sooo eating lots of protein foods, i.e seeds, drinking milk etc etc.

I've had achey kidneys today and have been using a hot water bottle which has helps.  BUT just read a post where someone said hot water bottles aren't good for follicles, so maybe best to let nature set the temperature control?!x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hey I've always been advised to use a hot water bottle up o morning of transfer, as it helps your womb lining.  Protein shakes you couldn't pay me to drink.  I just drank a litre of milk a day or ate loads of eggs, yoghourt, ice-cream and healthy stuff like that. 

Good luck!


----------



## bellabobs (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi All,

For what its worth I have had some exp. in protien shakes and heat for follies - the should should not be wet so its better to have bean bags than water bottles but if water bottles then wrap well. The protien shakes do help but I also read calcuim in whole milk helps really well too so I shove the two together.

Good luck ladies - going for EC tomorrow very nervy....


----------



## antibodiesgoaway (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck for EC tomorrow Bellabobs.x


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks for all the advice good luck to you all


----------

